# Hose connectors for Aire Service Points



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post on Motorhome Facts, so I hope you can help

I have travelled to France often staying on campsites with a Mazda Bongo but I have now purchased a Motorhome and wish to stay on a couple of Camping Aires this summer for the first time.

What connections do I need to couple the hose to the water taps in these Aires?

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Go into B&Q or wherever and buy as many different Hozelock tap connectors as you can.

Even then you will invariably find a tap that won't fit anything you have!


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Totally agree, all sizes of screw on, its only 3-4 sizes.

Most important is disinfect the tap before using.

Den


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I find the most used in france is the larger brass size that connects to hoselock

joe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't forget the large ones that fit right over the spout.

Quite a few taps are not threaded.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have come across more than a few which are ellipitcal in shape 8O so NOTHING will connect to them any sense.

A VITAL bit of kit in such circumstances is a plastic watering can !!! Such a Hi-tech item will enable you to deal with every possible type of tap outlet !!!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

I've got a tips page on this topic: http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2010/08/tips-getting-fresh-water-and-dealing-with-waste/

Hope it is useful

(If you aren't a paid member you can't see the link - consider joining loads of info here. For our site google "getting fresh water tips campervan" and we should be #1  )


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I have come across more than a few which are ellipitcal in shape 8O so NOTHING will connect to them any sense.


Oh yes they will ! Believe it or not the very smart new campsite at Charleville-Meziers- where you can see the hand of a designer all over- has elegant elliptical taps which, as you say, defeat all hose connectors. The office however have hoses and connectors that fit for (free ) loan. However much it must have cost and what kind of designer they employed, I dread to think.

Welcome To MHF by the way Mark and, to show I'm not hi-jacking your post, a piece of advice: make yourself a laminated notice saying

DON'T FORGET THE HOSE CONNECTOR

and put it on the steering wheel everytime you attach your connector to a tap.

We've not left one connector behind since we started doing this !

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a couple of hoses. One 5 metre food grade and a standard 25 metre hose pipe. Both have the standard hose lock screw fittings on the end. This fits most taps on Aires.

As already mentioned some Aires have taps with different threads or no threads at all. On these occasions I have a rubber one size fits all attachment which I stuff onto the tap and then stick the 5 metre food grade hose on it. I usually have to hold it on while filling and its not ideal but it does mean I can always get water allbeit even if most of it ends up all over me as well.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On the subject of warning signs - how about one attached to the toilette cassette:

WHILE EMPTYING DO NOT PUT CAP WHERE IT MIGHT (=*WILL*!) FALL DOWN INTO THE DRAIN

Been there, done that - and the T-shirt got splashed!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

On the subject of *pippin's* warning signs - how about another one attached to the toilette cassette:

 Make sure you change the seal every couple of years - to prevent the sliding cover following the cap


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

How about a connector for this then? on the Aire at st Germain Laspinasse.

curlyboy


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

And if all else fails as in Curlyboy's case, a 10/12L watering can is very useful.


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.

In summary, get as many connectors as I can and hope one fits...

Thanks again

Mark


----------

